# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Humour] Windows ? Cest pourri !

## Arnaud F.

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai mis 4 jours avant de russir  le graver (version lgale, licence MSDNAA).

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai du dbrancher tous mes disques durs dans la tour sauf celui de destination pour qu'il daigne s'installer !

Windows c'est tout pourri aprs 25 activations, il faut tlphoner au support pour pouvoir l'activer  nouveau !

----------


## Auteur

> Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai mis 4 jours avant de russir  le graver (version lgale, licence MSDNAA).


quelle ide aussi d'utiliser un logiciel Linux pour graver Windows ?




> Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai du dbrancher tous mes disques durs dans la tour sauf celui de destination pour qu'il daigne s'installer !


ben aussi quelle ide d'avoir mis Linux sur le 1er disque ?


 ::dehors::

----------


## pepper18

Ma modeste contribution :

Windows c'est pourri parce que pour arreter il faut demarrer !

Windows c'est pourri parce qu'il te dit qu'avec le pare-feu par defaut t'es bien protege !

Windows c'est pourri parce que le demineur il est meme pas DirectX 10 !

Windows c'est pourri parce que Works c'est tellement nul que tu dois acheter Office !

----------


## Skyounet

> Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai mis 4 jours avant de russir  le graver (version lgale, licence MSDNAA).


C'est pas cens tre boulet-proof Windows ?  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que tous les jeux qui sortent sont compatibles dessus et qu' cause de a on passe des heures  jouer au lieu de travailler.

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que les drivers sont trop simple  installer et que tout est paramtrable facilement... non, quand c'est trop facile c'est qu'il y a forcment un pige...

----------


## Commodore

Windows c'est pourri: Aujourd'hui Vista se fait le digne successeur de Millenium.

----------


## Biosox

> C'est pas cens tre boulet-proof Windows ?


 excellent!  ::king:: 

Windows c'est pourri: on peut pas crer de fichier ou de dossier qui s'appelle "con"

----------


## Deadpool

> excellent! 
> 
> Windows c'est pourri: on peut pas crer de fichier ou de dossier qui s'appelle "con"


On ne peux pas non plus crer de dossier qui s'appelle "lpt1".

C'est donc encore plus pourri qu'on le pensait.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> quelle ide aussi d'utiliser un logiciel Linux pour graver Windows ?


Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'un Windows ne peut pas en graver un autre! (j'ai pass 2 jours  graver sous Nux et 2 jours sous Windows quand mme...)




> ben aussi quelle ide d'avoir mis Linux sur le 1er disque ?


Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'il gre pas le multi-disques, et encore moins quand y un Linux dj install !




> C'est pas cens tre boulet-proof Windows ?


 ::salo:: 

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai quand mme russi  l'installer  ::aie:: 

Et enfin, Windows c'est tellement pourri que Steve Ballmer se fait jeter des oeufs lors des confrences  ::mouarf::  (histoire vraie)

----------


## Commodore

Windows c'est tellement pourri que la prochaine version sera tactile,  dfaut d'tre olfactive  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## nicolas_151

Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'il plante et pas des choux

Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'il perd le rapport qu'on a tap toute la journe sur un bug  ::evilred:: 

Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'il a invent le bug

----------


## lper

Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu'il y a des fentres qu'on peut plus fermer.

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que la poubelle est sur le bureau.

----------


## 6ril25

Windows, c'est pourri, parce que c'est pas Linux...

----------


## TheCaribouX

Oui mais Linux c'est pourri!

----------


## Mdinoc

Windows, c'est pourri parce qu'il faut l'insulter pour qu'il fasse ce que tu veux:


```
copy com1 con
```

----------


## nicolas_151

Windows, c'est pourri parce qu'il nous rend vulgaire
Windows, c'est pourri parce qu'il rpond pas au insulte

----------


## Muesko

Windows c'est pourri quant on tape 'ls' dans l'invit de commande il le comprend pas

Windows c'est tellement pourri que les dveloppeurs ont russi  confodre \ et /

Windows c'est pourri car  cause de lui c'est le hardware qui ramasse.

----------


## Commodore

Windows c'est pourri parce que :

DOS = Dad Over Shoulder 
DOS = Date Of Separation 
DOS = Daughter of Satan 
DOS = Dead on Scene 
DOS = Department of Sanitation
DOS = Director of Security 
DOS = Dozens Of Stupidities

----------


## lozeu

--Windows c'est pourri parce que a buggue et quand tu a cass ton ordi parce que a bugguait et que t'tait nerv et ben a buggue encore... 

--Windows c'est pourri parce que quand tu parles de linux sur msn t'es censur...

--Windows c'est pourri parce que quand tu tapes "steve jobs" dans le notepad il te rpond:


```
Satisfaction guaranted: 170 originals ideas from apple were copied in Windows 1.0 without sanction
```

----------


## Commodore

Windows c'est pourri parce que tout problme se rgle de la manire suivante :


```
format c:\
```

----------


## Le Shadow

Windows c'est pourri parce quand tu tapes 'this app can break' dans notepad, pis que tu saves, pis tu rouvre ton document, il est vraiment pt !

Pis c'est encore plus pourri parce que si tu mets les ', ca marche pas

----------


## Faith's Fall

Windows c'est pourri car sans lui on vivrais que avec des geeks

----------


## Davidbrcz

Windows c'est pourri car on a plus de chance que sa bug que de gagner au loto.

----------


## granquet

> Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai mis 4 jours avant de russir  le graver (version lgale, licence MSDNAA).
> 
> Windows c'est tout pourri parce que j'ai du dbrancher tous mes disques durs dans la tour sauf celui de destination pour qu'il daigne s'installer !
> 
> Windows c'est tout pourri aprs 25 activations, il faut tlphoner au support pour pouvoir l'activer  nouveau !


l'histoire de ma vie windowsienne  ::aie:: 

aprs il as plant ... depuis je vis plus sereinement sans  ::D:

----------


## Vespasien

Windows c'est pourri, 
un jour, il faudra tout rinstaller sans savoir pourquoi et ce sera toujours au pire moment.

Windows c'est pourri,
comme on ne sait jamais ce qu'il fait et comment, on installe 15 000 logiciels senss rgler les problmes alors que chacun apporte sa pierre  la future catastrophe.

----------


## lozeu

Windows, c'est bien car on peut formater la partition ou il se trouve...

----------


## shadowmoon

Windows c'est pourri car il ne vous inspire pas autant que linux

----------


## nicolas_151

> Windows c'est pourri car il ne vous inspire pas autant que linux



difficile de critiquer ce qui est nul  ::roll:: 

-------

Windows c'est pourri car ca ne ma pas rendu riche

----------


## BainE

Windows c'est pourri ca viens de QDOS (quick n' dirty operating system)

Windows c'est pourri ce sera bientot un label 64 bits sur une extension graphique 32 bits sur un noyau 16 bits cod pour des processeurs 8 bits gerant des mots de 4 bits pour des gens n'ayant pas 2 bits de raison.

(dsol la dernire est approximative j arrive pas a retrouver la version originale)

----------


## nicolas_151

Windows c'est pourri, il faut le jet par la fentre

----------


## lozeu

nicolas_151 c'est le plus radical d'entre nous  :;):  avec une finesse...  ::mouarf:: 
En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que----

Windows c'est pourri car dedans il y a "win" alors que leurs OS sont orients "loose"

----------


## gmotw

C'est tellement nul Windows qu' chaque fois qu'ils veulent respecter un norme, ben ils n'y arrivent pas.

----------


## jbrasselet

windows c'est pourri, c'est  cause de lui que je vais bosser au lieu de dormir le matin  ::aie::

----------


## zandru

Windows c'est pourri, plus on tente de le comprendre, moins on le comprend.

et il se venge en plantant ::bug:: 

Bientt Windows Seven (pour ceux qui aime voir de nouveaux bugs...)




> --Windows c'est pourri parce que quand tu tapes "steve jobs" dans le notepad il te rpond:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Satisfaction guaranted: 170 originals ideas from apple were copied in Windows 1.0 without sanction
> ```


j'ai essay a marche pas  ::mouarf:: ... windows c'est pourri

----------


## Commodore

Windows Seven: pour les 7 bugs capitaux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

@BainE : De toute faon, c'est faux (WinNT n'est pas bas sur DOS), donc ce n'est pas grave...  ::P:

----------


## granquet

> Windows c'est pourri parce que :
> 
> DOS = Dad Over Shoulder 
> DOS = Date Of Separation 
> DOS = Daughter of Satan 
> DOS = Dead on Scene 
> DOS = Department of Sanitation
> DOS = Director of Security 
> DOS = Dozens Of Stupidities


tu as oubli

DOS: Denial Of Service

----------


## zandru

> Windows Seven: pour les 7 bugs capitaux


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## muad'dib

Windows c'est pourri c'est programm en VB3

----------


## TheCaribouX

::pingoin2::  ::pingoin2:: Windows c'est pourri; c'est la principale cause du rchauffement climatique.  ::pingoin2::  ::pingoin2:: 

*[Edit]* Justification oublie:
Ca limite le dveloppement de la population des manchots (quoique je connais pas mal de manchots qui utilisent windows...) et donc la banquise fond, non?

(Et une fenetre mal isole, c'est la porte ouverte  tous les excs de rechauffement...)

 ::dehors::

----------


## muad'dib

Windows c'est pourri, JCVD et Ben Laden l'utilisent

----------


## Le Shadow

Windows, c d'la scrapp ! Y faut ouvrir ton ordinateur pour l'utiliser...

----------


## gmotw

Mme mon chat ne veut pas que j'utilise Windows tellement que c'est pourri. Et avec toutes les souris qu'il ramne, c'est un connaisseur en informatique. ::dehors::

----------


## Muesko

> Windows c'est pourri ce sera bientot un label 64 bits sur une extension graphique 32 bits sur un noyau 16 bits cod pour des processeurs 8 bits gerant des mots de 4 bits pour des gens n'ayant pas 2 bits de raison.


Coup de gnie la !  :8O:

----------


## Davidbrcz

Windwos c'est pourri car dedans ya le mot Win et la seule chose qu'on gagne avec c'est:
Un trou dans son budgetDes virusDes bugDe la lenteurUn changement de matos.

----------


## TheCaribouX

Windows c'est pourri parce que ca coute plus cher que Linux  ::P:

----------


## Muesko

Windows c'est pourri car aujourd'hui grce  windows, n'importe quel crtin est capable de programmer un virus en Vbasic alors qu'il y a une 15aine d'annes de solides bases en un vrai langage tait obligatoire.

----------


## HelpmeMM

windows c'est pourri parce que sa s'crit avec  deux W

en plus windows c'est tellement pourri qu'il te cherche des solutions aux multiples problmes rencontrs et que dans les 9.99/10 des cas il t'annonce qu'il a une solution  qui est: " windows n'a pu trouver de solutions au problmes rencontrs" ::yaisse2:: 

plus fort que windows tu meurs

----------


## davcha

Windows, c'est pourri, parce que quand tu l'achtes, t'as vraiment la sensation de jeter ton argent par la fentre...

----------


## Davidbrcz

Pas plutt "dans la fentre" ?

----------


## om

Windows c'est pourri car il n'est pas sur mon PC.

----------


## jehrikhan

Windows c'est pourri parce que quand il ne dtecte pas ton clavier il te demande d'appuyer sur F1

----------


## supersnail

Windows c'est pourri tu peux rien faire quand t'as pas de souris

Windows c'est pourri,tu peux pas lire la musique dans la console

Windows c'est pourri,il y a IE et IE est le MAL

Windows c'est pourri,une fois que tu l'as t'es oblig d'acheter des logiciels pour l'utiliser  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Windows c'est tellement pourri que Microsoft, pour s'en dbarrasser, oblige de l'acheter avec un nouvel ordinateur.

Windows c'est pourri, c'est une incitation au sucide par dfnestration.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Windows c'est pourri a reconnat pas les caractres de fin de ligne de Linux

----------


## alband85

Windows, c'est pourri parce que a incite les gens  lancer ce genre du sujet et a me fait perdre 1/2 heure  tout lire  ::furieux:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

Windows, c'est pourri, quand il pleut, j'ai mon bureau tout mouill  cause des fentres ouvertes !

----------


## CinePhil

Computers are like air conditionners : they stop working properly when you open Windows !

Le jour o Microsoft vendra quelque chose qui ne se plante pas, ce sera un clou !

----------


## Commodore

Chuck Norris a dcid de donner un nom a la pourriture: Windows.
Donc Windows c'est pourri.

----------


## muad'dib

Windows c'est pourri parce que si c'est pas Chuck Norris qui l'utilise, a plante.
Windows c'est pourri car personne peut supprimer la corbeille  part Chuck Norris.

----------


## BainE

Chuck norris a dbugg Windows (direct en gravant au burin un Cd de Xp) et il l'a renomm Linux  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Windows c'est tellement pourri que mme Linux c'est mieux (et pourtant, Linux, c'est sacrment pourri).
Windows c'est tellement pourri qu'aucun tre vivant au monde n'a voulu tre leur mascotte, alors ils ont du prendre une fenetre (qui n'a rien pu faire pour se dfendre, la pauvre).
Windows, c'est tellement pourri que mme quand aucune application n'est lance, la moiti de ta mmoire vive est utilise (et ceci, indpendament de la taille totale de la mmoire vive  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Bovino

Windows, c'est tellement pourri qu'aprs avoir acheter les 4Go de ram qu'il t'a conseill pour faire marcher tes logiciels, t'es oblig d'acheter une version 64bits de windows... pour en plus te rendre compte que tu te sers que de 2Go !!!

Windows, c'est tellement pourri que a me fait raconter des trucs que je comprends pas moi-mme !!!

----------


## popo

Windows c'est tellement pourri que Microsoft est oblig de sortir un correctif toutes les semaines

----------


## alband85

> Windows c'est tellement pourri que Microsoft est oblig de sortir un correctif toutes les semaines


... pour corriger une faille mise en vidence trois mois avant.

----------


## Rakken

... et corrige en deux jours par le premier hacker venu dans un patch non-officiel.

----------


## r0d

Avant, le but d'un OS tait de faire fonctionner un ordinateur.
Windows c'est pourri parce que maintenant,  cause de lui, c'est l'inverse.  ::P:

----------


## Rakken

Windows (vista) c'est pourri parce que c'est le seul os au monde qui mets plus de temps a calculer le temps qu'il lui faudra pour copier un fichier qu'a le copier vraiment.

----------


## MaliciaR

::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

Windows c'est pourri parce qu'ils savent pas compter
"95,98,2000,7"

----------


## supersnail

Windows c'est pourri, on a mme pas dterr le post avant celui de "Linux c'est pourri"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FaridM

Windows c'est pourri, les versions crackers fonctionnent mieux que les versions officiels... ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

windows est pourri, petitMou a fait lui mme un outils pour limiter son propre mis  jour.

----------


## Elepole

Windows c'est tout pourris, il execute pas cette commande:


```
#emerge --deep world system
```

Windows c'est encore plus pourris je peut pas metre ma tronbine a l'ecran de boot a la place du mot "Windows"

Windows c'est pourris : je suis oblig de le garder pour jouer a Rappelz

----------


## JauB

Windows c'est pourri, parce que des gens comme nous le pensent !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bovino

Windows, c'est pourri parce que quand tu postes sur cette discussion, il met des -1  tout le monde !

Ou alors, il s'agit d'un talicrosoft...

----------


## Auteur

> Windows, c'est pourri parce que quand tu postes sur cette discussion, il met des -1  tout le monde !


et moins d'une heure aprs ton message 
-1 
 ::toutcasse::

----------


## tchize_

quelqu'un t'avais remis un +1, j'ai reis un -1 pour compenser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> quelqu'un t'avais remis un +1, j'ai reis un -1 pour compenser


+1 pour galiser  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit]
Oh et pis non, j'ai annul mon vote  ::aie:: 
[/edit]

----------


## tchize_

j'envoie un chocolat  tout ceux qui me mettent un +1  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> j'envoie un chocolat  tout ceux qui me mettent un +1


-1 parce que.... linux c'est pourri ?



Ah mince pas la bonne discussion  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

Windows c'est pourris parce que a marche comme Smopuim mais  l'envers.
Windows c'est pourris parce que je le vaux bien.
Windows c'est pourris parce que a a permis  l'humanit de passer son temps a raconter des conneries sur le net au lieu de sauver les bbs phoques (ou les pingouins, je sais plus).

----------


## supersnail

Windows c'est pourri,  cause de lui, tout le monde dit que Linux est pourri  ::calim2::  (mme s'il est tout aussi  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## andry.aime

> -1 parce que.... linux c'est pourri ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah mince pas la bonne discussion


windows c'est pourri parce que le boule de poils ne trouve pas la fentre d'entre.

----------


## Auteur

> j'envoie un chocolat  tout ceux qui me mettent un +1


vue ton score (+2 ;-5) tu ne te ruineras pas en chocolat  ::mouarf:: 





> windows c'est pourri parce que le boule de poils ne trouve pas la fentre d'entre.


fallait que je trouve une excuse sur mon vote -1  ::langue::

----------


## andry.aime

> fallait que je trouve une excuse sur mon vote -1


Et tu l'as osez faire sans motif  ::aie:: .

Windows c'est pourri parce que a reflte l'volution de Homer Simpson. A chaque nouvelle version<-->pisode, il devient de plus en plus dbile.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Syphochaos

> Windows c'est pourri parce que a reflte l'volution de Homer Simpson. A chaque nouvelle version<-->pisode, il devient de plus en plus dbile.


+1 !  ::mouarf:: 

Windows c'est pourri parce que tout le monde l'utilise.

Comment a je suis un anticonformiste ?!  :8O:

----------


## andry.aime

> +1 !


Aller, un petit cout de pouce  ::ccool::  pour quilibrer la vote ngative que le boule de poils m'a donne sans aucune raison  ::aie:: .

----------


## ManusDei

Windows c'est pourri parce que a fait toujours pas le caf.

----------


## Syphochaos

> Aller, un petit cout de pouce  pour quilibrer la vote ngative que le boule de poils m'a donne sans aucune raison .


C'est fait.  ::mouarf:: 

Windows, c'est pourri parce qu'il vote pas pour nos messages.

----------


## FailMan

Windows c'est pourri parce que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai cod.  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Windows c'est pourri parce que ses utilisateurs ne trouvent mieux comme avatar qu'un pingouin.

(honte au boule de poils)

----------


## Ju1.0

Windows, c'est pourri. Sinon, on s'en plaindrai pas
Office c'est pourri, on peut pas ouvrir 2 documents qui ont le mme nomWindows, c'est pourri, les crans ils font mal aux yeux  :8O: 
 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Aller, un petit cout de pouce  pour quilibrer la vote ngative que le boule de poils m'a donne sans aucune raison .


 :8O:  je n'ai pas donner de -1 moi  ::koi:: 

Enfin si  ce message justement parce que tu m'as mis -1 galement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## andry.aime

> Enfin si  ce message justement parce que tu m'as mis -1 galement


 Et tu penses que c'est moi qui a fait a  ::cfou::   ::pan::

----------


## shadowmoon

@andry.aime et auteur, pourquoi ne pas aller rgler ce diffrent dans l'arne de dvp ?

----------


## Auteur

> Aller, un petit cout de pouce  pour quilibrer la vote ngative que le boule de poils m'a donne sans aucune raison .



je n'ai jamais mis de -1 pour toi  ::aie::

----------


## Bovino

> je n'ai jamais mis de -1 pour toi


Windows c'est pourri parce que Auteur m'a mit un -1  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> Windows c'est pourri parce que Auteur m'a mit un -1


 ::calin::  c''est rien par rapport  ce que j'ai   ::cry::  
Moi on m'a mis plein de -1  ::piou::

----------


## andry.aime

> @andry.aime et auteur, pourquoi ne pas aller rgler ce diffrent dans l'arne de dvp ?


 Auteur n'est pas  la hauteur  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur n'est pas  la hauteur


 ::piou:: 
je boude

----------


## ManusDei

> je boude


N'hsitez pas, continuez ! Si il fait assez de boudin, on reduira le problme de la faim dans le monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ju1.0

Windows c'est pourri, a rduira pas le problme de la faim dans le monde
La discussions "[Humour] Windows ? Cest pourri !" C'est pourri parce que a fait se fcher Auteur et Compositeur andry.aime, sans rduire la faim dans le monde !

----------


## Acropole

> Windows c'est pourri parce que a fait toujours pas le caf.


Windows c'est pourris parce que quand a saura faire du caf il faudra attendre la mise  jour pour avoir le sucre.




> Auteur n'est pas  la hauteur


Vu son image il est plutot en largeur.

----------


## andry.aime

> c''est rien par rapport  ce que j'ai   
> Moi on m'a mis plein de -1





> je boude





> Vu son image il est plutot en largeur.


J'affirme hAuteur.

Windows est pourri parce ses utilisateurs pleurnichent.

----------


## Acropole

> J'affirme hAuteur.
> 
> Windows est pourri parce ses utilisateurs pleurnichent.


Serrais-tu en train de m'expliquer que c'tait un jeu de mots ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

Moi j'ai bien le boudin, chez bon, avec de la compote de pommes et des frites.

----------


## supersnail

Windows c'est pourri,  cause de lui, je me suis pris aussi un -1  ::piou:: 

Pour la peine, je vais retrouver celui qui m'a mis -1 avec mon Linux tout pourri  ::twisted::  (ah zut, pas la bonne discussion  ::aie:: )

----------


## andry.aime

> Windows c'est pourri,  cause de lui, je me suis pris aussi un -1 
> 
> Pour la peine, je vais retrouver celui qui m'a mis -1 avec mon Linux tout pourri  (ah zut, pas la bonne discussion )


a t'apprendra  jouer double jeux.

----------


## Luc1an0

Windows, c'est avant tout pourri parce que : 

- Tu as des services qui tourne sur ta machine, mais attention, certains ne servent  rien et d'autres font tourner ton systme "Sauras-tu les reconnaitre ?" 
Sous XP, la dsactivation des services  la main pourrait presque s'apparenter au jeu du "Dmineur"

- Tu as besoin d'1Go pour faire tourner le systme (moins vrai depuis 7, mais quand mme...)

- La dsactivation du pad tactile lorsque tu branches une souris USB n'est plus de vigueur (sous 7)

- Le switch Tl/ecran (Windows + P) marche bien, mais c'est SUPER pourri quand Windows n'a pas re-mapp correctement ton priph audio !

----------


## tchize_

> - La dsactivation du pad tactile lorsque tu branches une souris USB n'est plus de vigueur (sous 7)


Si la souris manque de vigueur, c'est probablement s'est vide de son jus  ::aie::

----------


## Ju1.0

> Si la souris manque de vigueur, c'est probablement s'est vide de son jus


Du Jus de souris ? a se boit ?  ::salive::  ::chin::  ::vomi:: 

Windows, c'est pourris parce que a nous fait dire de sacr connerie

----------


## Elepole

Windows c'est pourri: j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner mes jeux via wine sous Windows  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Windows, c'est pourris parce que c'est pourris.

----------


## Rakken

Windows, c'est pourri parce que ie6.

----------


## Acropole

Windows c'est pourris parce qu'il n'y a rien  lui reprocher, il est parfait.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

Windows c'est pourri: 90% des troll l'utilisent.

----------


## andry.aime

Windows c'est pourri, en lanant un script ant pour faire un dploiement local sur un Windows Seven 64bits, j'ai eu l'erreur 



> C:\Windows\System32\ntvdm.exe
> Error while setting up environment for the application. Choose 'Close' to terminate application.


ntvdm--> NT Vie De Merde

 ::mouarf::

----------


## cfillion

Windows c'est pourri car il existe;
Windows c'est pourri car il n'a pas de vraie console;
Windows c'est pourri car 70% des utilisateur croient qu'ils sont en scurit;

----------


## David55

Moi je dirais que windows est originale!!!! 

Ba oui c'est le seul qui pour arrter l'ordinateur demande de cliquez sur dmarrer!!!  :8O:

----------


## andry.aime

Windows est pourri parce qu'il n'y a que ses utilisateurs qui utilisent Facebook.

----------


## Kreepz

Petite citation sur vista, sa a d arriver  tout le monde au moins une fois  ::mouarf:: 




> dindin dit: vista c'est trop bon
> dindin dit : je coupe word
> dindin dit : je vois une fentre qui s'ouvre
> dindin dit : microsoft word a cess de fonctionner, windows tente de trouver une solution a ce problme
> dindin dit : cherche mon grand, cherche...

----------


## Auteur

> Petite citation sur vista, sa a d arriver  tout le monde au moins une fois


Je n'ai pas Word c'est pourri j'ai OpenOffice  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

Je n'ai pas OpenOffice c'est pourri j'ai LibreOffice

----------


## Barsy

Je n'ai pas LibreOffice c'est pourri j'ai Word 

la boucle est boucle

----------


## Golgotha

Windows est pourri parce que apt-get n'y est pas.

Windows est pourri parce qu'on peux pas se dconnecter et choisir entre Gnome, KDE et Xfce, puis revenir !

Windows est pourri parce qu'on  pas 6 consoles virtuel au cas ou le serveur X plante.

----------


## andry.aime

> Je n'ai pas Word c'est pourri j'ai OpenOffice


Tu commences  tre convaincu que windows est pourri  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Auteur

> Windows est pourri parce qu'on  pas 6 consoles virtuel au cas ou le serveur X planterait.


ouh l les fautes !!!  ::aie:: 
Tu es sous linux ?




> Tu commences  tre convaincu que windows est pourri


nan, nan, nan Word pas Windows...

----------


## Golgotha

> ouh l les fautes !!! 
> Tu es sous linux ?


heu oui, debian sous xfce.

----------


## Bovino

> ouh l les fautes !!! 
> Tu es sous linux ?


Windows c'est pourri parce qu'il fait croire  Auteur qu'il corrige les fautes.  ::whistle::

----------


## andry.aime

> nan, nan, nan Word pas Windows...


Oui oui, a commence par Word, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas excel, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas Ms Paint, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas la calculatrice et finalement Windows.

----------


## Auteur

> Oui oui, a commence par Word, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas excel, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas Ms Paint, ensuite tu n'aimeras pas la calculatrice et finalement Windows.


Je n'ai pas besoin de Excel car j'ai OpenOffice  ::mouarf:: 
MsPaint je m'en sers uniquement pour mes copies d'crans
La calculatrice, je l'aime bien  ::D:

----------


## AnozerOne

Windows c'est tout pourri car c'est une fentre ferme ("wall" faisait moins commercial).

----------


## andry.aime

> windaube c dla m*rd* de tt facon chui un haker donc jutilise lunix


 ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

Vue sur VDM



> Aujourd'hui, Windows m'a propos d'effacer mon logiciel de travail. Motif : "Rarement utilis." VDM


J'ai jamais pens que c'est si pourri que a.

----------


## andry.aime

windows c'est pourri, ses utilisateurs sont trs lents.

----------


## MigouW

Windows c'est pourri, il suffit que le post "Linux c'est pourri" soit relancer pour qu'on relance son post!

Windows c'est pourri ca force les membres de dvp a s'attaquer entre eux  ::cry::  ::cry::  (cf post ci dessus)

----------


## Auteur

> windows c'est pourri, ses utilisateurs sont trs lents.





> Windows c'est pourri, il suffit que le post "Linux c'est pourri" soit relancer pour qu'on relance son post!
> 
> Windows c'est pourri ca force les membres de dvp a s'attaquer entre eux  (cf post ci dessus)


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh  ::rouleau::   ::cfou:: 
bande de Linuxiens a n'a rien  voir c'est  lui le responsable.

----------


## andry.aime

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh  
> bande de Linuxiens a n'a rien  voir c'est  lui le responsable.


Il est responsable de ta lenteur  ::koi::

----------


## aeroman00

Windows c'est pourri car quand il plante avec un bel cran bleu, 
j'ai pas le temps de faire un "copie cran" pour voir ce qu'il me raconte .... ::cry::  ::oops::

----------


## atb

> Windows c'est pourri car quand il plante avec un bel cran bleu, 
> j'ai pas le temps de faire un "copie cran" pour voir ce qu'il me raconte ....


Tiens rgale toi : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cran_bleu_de_la_mort

http://bsod.org/faqfr.php#3
 :8-):

----------


## Djakisback

Windows c'est tout pourri parce qu' chaque fois que je lance l'explorateur je suis oblig de repasser par les options pour rafficher la barre d'tat  ::marteau:: 

Windows c'est tout pourri parce que c'est parfois impossible de rattribuer des icnes  certains types de fichiers mme en passant par la base de registre, qui est d'ailleurs comme par hasard toute pourrie 

En fait c'est surtout MON Windows qu'est tout pourri  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

::aie::

----------


## Damanu

> 


excellentissime  ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 

comme par hasard ta boucle while(!CRASHED) est une boucle infinie (c'est pourri)  ::D:

----------


## MrBoo

Hh!  ::mouarf::  J'ai bien pouff en lisant ton prog, andry.aime.  ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 

N'empche qu'il est tout pourri ce prog.
La variable numberOfBugs est dclare en Float.
Comme si Windows tait capable de gnrer des "demi-bugs"...  ::mouarf:: 
Non, msieur, font pas dans la demi-mesure chez Crosoft.... ::P: 

Quoique... Pour les bugs  moiti corrigs, a peut tre utile....
Non, non, en fait, je crois que c'est pas si pourri que a, ce soft...  ::cfou:: 


Mais a ne change rien au problme de base que Windows c'est tout pourri...
Je sais plus pourquoi, mais c'est comme a.... *Et...pis...c'est...tout!*

----------


## andry.aime

> Hh!  J'ai bien pouff en lisant ton prog, andry.aime.


C'est pas mon prog  ::furieux::  , c'est  Cro$oft  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Windows c'est pourri parce que c'est bas sur DOS qui signifie Denial Of Service donc a ne rend pas service  ::aie::

----------


## gourmand

Windows, il y a mieu mais c'est gratuit

Windows le seul virus au monde vendu lgalement (et il y en a qui l'achte)

----------


## supersnail

Dj fait il me semble  ::roll:: 

Windows c'est pourri, y'a que KDE qui fonctionne (mal) dessus.

----------


## malgach

Windows  c'est ... !!!  ::roll::  ? ??? ... ne rpond pas !  ::?:  ... ne rpond plus !!  :8O:   a cesser de fonctionner !!!  ::cry::   ::calim2::

----------


## andry.aime

J'adore dterrer ce thread




> <Elaryan> Ah la la, Windows tu nous tueras.
> <Elaryan> Mon imprimante m'indique qu'il n'y a plus de papier donc impossible d'imprimer, pourtant il y en a. je vais voir l'aide qu'il me propose, et  ce moment-l, il imprime une page de test...
> <Elaryan> C'est le plus gros troll jamais invent.

----------


## Guyt54

Windows, c'est pourri, mais faute avoue est  moiti pardonne.

----------


## Guyt54

Imaginez une seconde que vous travaillez chez Microsoft au service msdn. Votre boulot , c'est de documenter l'api, en balanant un exemple de temps en temps (mais pas trop souvent, quand mme).

Dans un exemple, vous avertissez le lecteur que votre code ne devrait pas tre utilis, vu qu'il n'a jamais t test.

Incroyable?



```

```

ref:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms881713.aspx

----------


## sybil

> not intended for *production use*.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Windows c'est pourri, parce ds qu'ils ont une version qui marche bien, ils veulent la remplacer par une toute pourrie  ::aie::

----------


## Jade_13

Windows c'est pourri parce qu' chaque nouvelle version, ils prennent tous les utilisateurs pour des bta testeurs... ^^

----------


## andry.aime

> Si windows dmarre correctement, c'est que les erreurs ont plant


 ::aie::

----------


## Guyt54

Tu sais que t'es pourri quand t'as rien d'autre  faire que de te comparer avec d'autres pourris.

----------


## andry.aime

Oui oui, j'aime bien dterrer ce thread




> Mr A: Je viens d'avoir windows 8.
> Mr B: C'est trop vieux pour moi!
> Mr A: Ok, et tu utilises quoi?
> Mr B: Windows 98!


Je savais bien qu'ils ne savent pas compter chez crosoft.

----------


## tchize_

Tu lit mal

on ne it pas "windows huit", mais  "windows eight", du coup, windows eight c'est comme windows millenium ou windows ixp, c'est une marque, pas un chiffre  ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

Ceux sont des chiffres, pas des lettres.

----------


## buggen25

Non ce n'est ni un chiffre ni une lettre c'est du code ASCII.

Windows c'est pourri, parce que sa ressemble a une femme, un mal ncessaire  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> Non ce n'est ni un chiffre ni une lettre c'est du code ASCII.


 ::faq::  http://windows.developpez.com/faq/wi...ows-sept-seven

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par buggen25
> 
> 
> Non ce n'est ni un chiffre ni une lettre c'est du code ASCII.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


Ben n'empche que si jamais j'entends "je suis sous Seven", je comprends tout de suite qu'il s'agit de Windows 7.
Alors que si, au contraire, j'entends "je suis sous Sept" j'aurais plutt tendance  me dire "tiens, l'elfe a gagn un niveau" (peut-tre  cause de l' "ex-pi" accumule d'ailleurs).

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben n'empche que si jamais j'entends "je suis sous Seven", je comprends tout de suite qu'il s'agit de Windows 7.
> Alors que si, au contraire, j'entends "je suis sous Sept" j'aurais plutt tendance  me dire "tiens, l'elfe a gagn un niveau" (peut-tre  cause de l' "ex-pi" accumule d'ailleurs).


C'est simplement parce qu'on sait que les franais ne savent compter que jusqu' 9 en anglais  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est simplement parce qu'on sait que les franais ne savent compter que jusqu' 9 en anglais


Ce troll ! 

zero, one, zero one, one one, zero zero one, one zero one, .....


mme pas compter jusque 2  ::calim2::

----------


## Lady

> Ce troll ! 
> 
> zero, one, zero one, one one, *one* zero zero one, one zero one, .....
> 
> 
> mme pas compter jusque 2


Et en plus tu te trompe ...

----------


## Auteur

> Ce troll ! 
> 
> zero, one, zero one, one one, zero zero one, one zero one, .....
> 
> mme pas compter jusque 2





> Et en plus tu te trompe ...



Il faut l'excuser c'est un Linuxien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Delias

> Il faut l'excuser c'est un Linuxien


Dit le Tux bouriff  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## andry.aime

> Alors que si, au contraire, j'entends "je suis sous Sept" j'aurais plutt tendance  me dire "tiens, l'elfe a gagn un niveau".


Moi je dirai plutt que c'est Blanche Neige qui parle.
 ::dehors::

----------


## Loceka

Eh ben au moins il devait tre heureux Grincheux  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi je dirai plutt que c'est Blanche Neige qui parle.


C'est "petit" a comme humour ...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Windows c'est tout pourri car Chuck Norris ne l'utilise pas.

----------


## Nhaps

> Et en plus tu te trompe ...


mais heu j'ai bon !  ::cry:: 

j'ai juste ecrit en parlant, le premier c'est celui tout a droite  ::calim2::  ::calim2:: 

edit : sinon j'aurai eu aussi faux au ( zero one ) CQFD  !

----------


## Aniki

Windows, c'est tellement pourri que dans le sujet o on se moque des logiciels, on ne parle que de Windows...

----------


## Auteur

> Dit le Tux bouriff


Je suis dans cet tat depuis que j'ai essay Linux  ::mrgreen:: , du coup je suis retourn sous Windows.

----------


## Alvaten

Windows c'est tellement pourri que presque tout le monde l'utilise ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Windows c'est tellement pourri que presque tout le monde l'utilise ...


Ben oui, il nous faut le dmineur, freecell, spider solitaire et autres pour nous occuper au bureau  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> Ben oui, il nous faut le dmineur, freecell, spider solitaire et autres pour nous occuper au bureau


Ah oui, vous n'avez pas mr patate  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## andry.aime

y en a qui ont font trop quand mme  ::aie:: :



 ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> Demande de modration pour dterrage inutile.


 ::whistle::

----------


## Bovino

Ah non ! Pas d'accord !

Tu aurais d poster a dans [Humour] Windows ? C'est gnial !
Windows, c'est gnial parce que ds que tu dterres le topic Linux c'est pourri, Auteur relance le topic Windows c'est gnial !
 ::pastaper::

----------


## tchize_

J'espre que vous avez le lecteur DVD usb  raccorder  votre windows phone 8  ::D:

----------


## andry.aime

> J'espre que vous avez le lecteur DVD usb  raccorder  votre windows phone 8


Tu veux dire que ce qui est nouveau sur windows 8 c'est que le fond n'est plus bleu mais noir?  ::ccool::

----------


## tchize_

Le menu de dmarrage a toujours t noir sous windows  ::):

----------


## Djakisback

> Tu veux dire que ce qui est nouveau sur windows 8 c'est que le fond n'est plus bleu mais noir?


Mais non c'est juste le BSOD qu'a bugg...  ::D:

----------


## andry.aime

> <islar> Purain mes parents ont trouv ma partition cach, je suis trop mort de honte et en plus ils m'ont priv d'ordi pour 3 semaine
> <gop> ils ont trouv ta partition de porn?
> <islar> non, pas celle la, celle ou il y a windows


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

Windows c'est pourrrit a parce que tout programme qui n'est pas portable doit s'installer et que vous devez avoir un programme spcial tel que revo uninstaller pour dsinstaller proprement un programme.

Windos c'est pourrit parce qu'il n'est pas bas sur unix mais sur Dos.

Salutation et encore bonne anne.

----------


## Robin56

> Bonjour,
> 
> Windows c'est pourrrit a parce que tout programme qui n'est pas portable doit s'installer et que vous devez avoir un programme spcial tel que revo uninstaller pour dsinstaller proprement un programme.
> 
> Windos c'est pourrit parce qu'il n'est pas bas sur unix mais sur Dos.
> 
> Salutation et encore bonne anne.


Depuis quand les arguments vraies sont acceptes par ici, elle est o la mauvaise foi du coup ?

----------


## Lyche

> Depuis quand les arguments vraies sont acceptes par ici, elle est o la mauvaise foi du coup ?


Depuis que certains prennent le topic au srieux je pense  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> Depuis que certains prennent le topic au srieux je pense


Qui dit que a ne l'est pas  ::koi::

----------


## Lyche

> Qui dit que a ne l'est pas


Dans un sens, il ne l'est pas. Mais dans un autre il l'est.. c'est toute la joie de Windows, c'est  la fois et  la fois pas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

mon tour...

Alors Windows c'est pourri grave car a va m'obliger  jeter une imprimante laser parfaitement fonctionnelle (impec sous w2k), juste parce que ses pilotes ne sont plus installables dans le nouveau modle de Microsoft.  ::cry:: 

Qui a dit "Green IT" ?  ::calim2:: 

Je vous dis pas comme j'ai la haine, today  ::massacre:: 

 moins que quelqu'un ait une ide pour installer des pilotes noyau dans un environnement de pilotes user ?

----------


## Auteur

> mon tour...
> 
> Alors Windows c'est pourri grave car a va m'obliger  jeter une imprimante laser parfaitement fonctionnelle (impec sous w2k), juste parce que ses pilotes ne sont plus installables dans le nouveau modle de Microsoft. 
> 
> Qui a dit "Green IT" ? 
> 
> Je vous dis pas comme j'ai la haine, today 
> 
>  moins que quelqu'un ait une ide pour installer des pilotes noyau dans un environnement de pilotes user ?


Srieusement tu es sr ?  ::koi::  Et en mode compatibilit ?

----------


## Djakisback

Windows c'est tellement pourri que le support client "installation d'imprimante" se fait dans le topic "[Humour] Windows ? C'est pourri !" de DVP  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Srieusement tu es sr ?  Et en mode compatibilit ?


Si j'avais eu un fichier Setup.exe j'aurais tent, mais je n'ai que des .dll, .sys et .inf

----------


## Vicvo

je persiste et me joins  dire:

windows c'est pourri car c'est pas Linux  ::ccool::

----------


## andry.aime

> Srieusement tu es sr ?  Et en mode compatibilit ?


a n'existe pas sur Windows

----------


## Bovino

::koi:: 

Clic droit > Proprits puis onglet "Compatibilit"...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> Clic droit > Proprits puis onglet "Compatibilit"...


 ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi:: 
Je viens d'essayer  l'instant sur mon poste au taf, il n'y a pas d'onglet "Compatibilit" pour les .sys et les .dll...
Pour les .exe pas de souci.




> je persiste et me joins  dire:
> 
> windows c'est pourri car c'est pas Linux


Ouais ouais, sauf que si je bascule sous Linux (l'imprimante devrait fonctionner), c'est le scanner (parfaitement oprationnel sous Windows) qui ne fonctionnera pas avec le pingouin  ::aie:: 
Suis dans la mierda...

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Salut, forum,  :;): 

Toutes mes excuses aux linuxiens: 



> Ouais ouais, sauf que si je bascule sous Linux (l'imprimante devrait fonctionner), c'est le scanner (parfaitement oprationnel sous Windows) qui ne fonctionnera pas avec le pingouin 
> Suis dans la mierda...


Hier soir viteuf' avant manger j'ai boot une live-usb  base de Knoppix, j'ai branch le scanner et bingo !, il a t instantanment reconnu !  ::ccool:: 

Content le monsieur, bonne journe  toutes et  tous  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

Finalement windows c'est pas si mal alors  ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

J'ai entendu parler que la fortune de Bill G vient du fait qu'il gagne 1 centime  chaque fois que windows plante.

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai entendu parler que la fortune de Bill G vient du fait qu'il gagne 1 centime  chaque fois que windows plante.


Alors avec Seven il va tre sur la paille, car franchement en plus de deux an d'utilisation, il a jamais eu aucun plantage.
Les applications tiers ... a c'est une autre histoire  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> Alors avec Seven il va tre sur la paille, car franchement en plus de deux an d'utilisation, il a jamais eu aucun plantage.
> Les applications tiers ... a c'est une autre histoire


C'est pour a qu'il est devenu le deuxime du plus riche. Mais il commence  rattraper avec 8.

----------


## andry.aime

Ce qui arrive quant on veut utiliser windows sur les ATM:



Ce que j'ai vu c'tait un windows 2000 qui s'est redmarr sur ces guichets  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce qui arrive quant on veut utiliser windows sur les ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> Ce que j'ai vu c'tait un windows 2000 qui s'est redmarr sur ces guichets .


C'est peut tre pour a que le Portugal va si mal.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

peuh.... avec Linux ces automates ne pourraient mme pas dmarrer car il n'existe aucun pilote libre pour les faire fonctionner. ::mrgreen::

----------


## buggen25

Windows est quand mme le seul systme d'exploitation libre, open source,  avec mille distributions diffrentes !

ps : Tous les utilisateurs de Windows sont marginaliss, et ont souvent honte de parler de ce qu'ils utilisent comme OS dans la place publique. Seuls les gens proches d'eux connaissent leur secret.

----------


## andry.aime

Windows est null, la boite o je bosse vient d'acheter des PC avec la licence de Windows 8, il galre depuis 1 semaine avoir une licence de Windows 7  partir ce celui de 8 pour faire un downgrade.  ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

Une mauvaise nouvelle pour Windaube dans l'actulalit:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...lespace-linux/

----------


## Barsy

> Windows est null, la boite o je bosse vient d'acheter des PC avec la licence de Windows 8, il galre depuis 1 semaine avoir une licence de Windows 7  partir ce celui de 8 pour faire un downgrade.


Pourquoi ne pas avoir directement achet Windows 7  ::mouarf:: 

Demain, je vais aller chez Renault acheter la Clio 4 et puis je vais essayer de faire un "downgrade" vers la 3 pour voir  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir directement achet Windows 7


Ces pc avaient windows 8 pr-install, heureusement les dveloppeurs ont le choix de travailler sur windows ou linux.

----------


## Jiheme44

windows c'est pourri car ils ont tout repris sur apple mais sans la fonction d'entretien automatique, et donc, comme tout le monde le sait, si on n'entretient pas une pomme pendant des mois, elle devient pourris.
CQFD

----------


## WorkInProgress

Windows c'est tout pourri parce quaprs 11 pages il reste encore  dire.
Windows c'est tout pourri parce que pour avoir Firefox t'es oblig de passer par IE... et IE c'est encore plus pourri que Windows

Windows c'est pourri parce que si tu efface par accident ton systme, le cd de rinstallation fourni avec ton ordi tout neuf il contient aucun pilote, rsultats tu passe une demi heure  installer un pilote wifi pour enfin pouvoir passer la journe  chercher les pilotes pour le reste.

Windows c'est pourri parce que pour que le pilote de ta carte sons externe soit pas effac  chaque fois que tu redmarre il faut que tu l'crase accidentellement et que tu rinstalle tout.

Windows c'est tellement pourri que je me suis mis  Linux  11 ans.
Et franchement tu crois que j'tais un pro de l'informatique ?

----------


## TweeKs

Windows c'est pourri car quand les pilotes de la carte rseau ne sont pas installs,
il te dit que tu peut rsoudre le problme en allant sur internet !
 ::aie::

----------


## Savak

Windows c'est pourri parce que quand t'as pas branch ton clavier au dmarrage, il te dit de faire une combinaison de touches  ::aie::

----------


## TweeKs

Windows c'est tout pourri car la fentre est bancale ...

----------


## Linuxman106

> Windows c'est pourri parce que tout problme se rgle de la manire suivante :
> 
> 
> ```
> format c:\
> ```


C'est la seule commande qui fonctionne trs bien sous Windaube, normal, ils l'ont copi sur Dos.

----------


## andry.aime

> Minou: "Voulez vous vraiment supprimer Windows Media Player?"
> Minou: Oui
> Minou: "Voulez vous continuez?" Oui.
> Minou: "Etes vous sur de vouloir supprimer Media Player? Ceci pourra altrer le fonctionnement de Media Player."
> Minou: oui crtin!
> Minou: "Suppression en cours.." "Pour continuer, une autorisation administrateur est demande."
> Minou: AUTORISER
> Minou: "Cette action supprimera Media Player, continuer?"
> Minou: OUI
> ...


 ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Et cela fait 5 ans que ce dbat a t lanc  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Mais c'est toujours d'actualit  ::P: .

----------


## andry.aime

En 2010, j'ai achet un laptop livr avec Windows 7. J'ai partitionn la disque, vir cette pourriture de Windows et install linux. Mon pouse  trouver un emploi en freelance, et un matriel ncessite windows, j'ai du crer une partition et je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai toujours gard cette DVD d'installation. A la fin de l'installation, j'ai entr la cl affich sur le laptop et coch sur une case pour l'activer une fois connecte. Surprise, il me dit que la cl n'est pas valide et que je dois appeler la service clientle ou acheter une nouvelle cl.

----------

